# Best Wheel size R35 on track



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi, hope i'm in the right place, but i'm going to purchase a set of wheels for my R35 which will be exclusively used on track (and on the drive to the track). In your opinions which wheel size and tyre choice would you go for? I was thinking R888??


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with standard wheel sizes with R888Rs (285/315)


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. It's just that after reading through a fair few threads that 18" or 19" seem to be preferred. Is this due to cost and there are many more options for the smaller sizes, or are there other benefits on track?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't think I've ever seen a GTR with 18" or 19" wheels on track. Drag cars maybe, but not on track ...

I'm sure there will be some but Nissan designed the car with the wheels it has for a reason is all I would say ...


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

advan 18x11 et15 315/30/18 r888r you will need adjustable front camber arms if using stock wings ,jj hook ap and xp20 pads and you'll need it stiff too

one of the best mods you'll ever do


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks amazing. Are you on stock calipers or are they AP also? I have some 400 ap front discs, will these fit. Also your where did you source the wing from? Looks good


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Also is the difference between 18/19/20 wheels very noticible? Are there any other problems i.e. abs problems etc? Thanks


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

you can run the 400mm ap's with advan tc3 no problem no its fine just run the same size all round

also you can run a 315 dunlop slick with these wheels with a 660 side wall but again you will need to go very stiff on the spring rates but the grip will be on another level


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok that sounds like a plan. Do you have a supplier you can recommend?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

AlexGTR said:


> one of the best mods you'll ever do


Please elaborate ...

I can understand wanting to reduce unsprung mass and I can imagine people doing this (not on a GTR) to increase ride comfort by increasing the profile of the tyres. I know a lot of people who drive GTRs very regularly on track but don't think I know any who use anything smaller than 20" rimes.

If the tyre widths are the same as with the 20" option why is there more grip? The GTR is very heavy and creates huge forces on track, if you go for a higher profile sidewall, you're possibly losing some composure in the car and making it bounce, even rolling the sidewalls a bit ...?

These are genuine questions based on my limited knowledge ...


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

The SVM tuned car driven by Das at the sprint days was running TSW Nurburgring's in 18" fitments with Direzza tyres. Can't recall the tyre widths he was running though.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Probably something like 315/30/18?


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes I think the 18" Nurburgring with r888 315/30/18 and the Porsche cup slicks apparently will fit. Fingers crossed they fit over the brakes


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Tin said:


> The SVM tuned car driven by Das at the sprint days was running TSW Nurburgring's in 18" fitments with Direzza tyres. Can't recall the tyre widths he was running though.


TSW's?

F**k me.

Halfords still sell them nowadays?


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Cheap, light and forged. Seem a good track option?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A cheaper option is to keep the standard R35 alloys and put some 888's on


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

Initially yes I agree. But even if you get a good price your paying £1k + per set of R888 which may last a couple of trackdays. But if you go down the route of slicks for the 18", you can pick up a set of 4 with plenty of life left for £100. Plus less un sprung weight should offer better handling. Food for thought


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

BigStu said:


> Initially yes I agree. But even if you get a good price your paying £1k + per set of R888 which may last a couple of trackdays. But if you go down the route of slicks for the 18", you can pick up a set of 4 with plenty of life left for £100. Plus less un sprung weight should offer better handling. Food for thought


We have the new Toyo R888R in the GTROC shop for £799.70 incl VAT and delivery for a set of four 285/315 combo. You won't beat that!


----------



## BigStu (Dec 17, 2016)

I found a local supplier who let me try the TSW Nurburgring on my MY15 to see if they fitted over the caliper. They did but only just. Probably 0.5mm at the most. I have attached a pic.


----------



## pepinozaur (Mar 2, 2015)

If you know any source of TSW Nurburging in Europe pls let me know, I have a set of 20s but would like to buy another set on 18 or 19 for track only, does anybody know if 18s will clear the DBA brakes ? I run also AP Racing slotted 390mm


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

BigStu said:


> I found a local supplier who let me try the TSW Nurburgring on my MY15 to see if they fitted over the caliper. They did but only just. Probably 0.5mm at the most. I have attached a pic.


 thats too tight for comfort, 0.5mm is nothing and once rolling/heat expansion, its too close. CBA size discs might be better as they are 10mm shorter.



pepinozaur said:


> If you know any source of TSW Nurburging in Europe pls let me know, I have a set of 20s but would like to buy another set on 18 or 19 for track only, does anybody know if 18s will clear the DBA brakes ? I run also AP Racing slotted 390mm


TSW have a stock locater on their website.. you can try calling Litchfields as they are a TSW distributor.


----------



## Ttexige (Dec 2, 2016)

Where is this GTROC shop?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

mods - hope its ok to link to that site.. 



Ttexige said:


> Where is this GTROC shop?


GTR Owners Club


----------



## Ttexige (Dec 2, 2016)

Am I missing something here?? I added 4 tyres to my cart on the gtroc shop and click view cart and it says it's empty??


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Ttexige said:


> Am I missing something here?? I added 4 tyres to my cart on the gtroc shop and click view cart and it says it's empty??


Not sure if this has been sorted already but I've mentioned it to someone who may be able to help sort out the problem ...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ttexige said:


> Am I missing something here?? I added 4 tyres to my cart on the gtroc shop and click view cart and it says it's empty??


just checked it and was able to order 4 tyres at £799 incl VAT and delivery.

Make sure you highlight the sizes and change the number to 2 for both sizes.

They are in stock - are you registered on the GTROC website (you don't have to be a member)


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

pepinozaur said:


> If you know any source of TSW Nurburging in Europe pls let me know, I have a set of 20s but would like to buy another set on 18 or 19 for track only, does anybody know if 18s will clear the DBA brakes ? I run also AP Racing slotted 390mm


18" TE37 SL will clear 390mm setup.


----------

